# Wd hard disk not accessible



## Barrice (Feb 15, 2012)

WD HARD DISK NOT ACCESSIBLE


I had no problem with My Book and suddenly after a big file transer (over 30gb) It wouldnt recognize it as it was named but after 2 minutes as a Local Disk

Doesnt allow me to enter
When I disconnect it says youi have to format F before u can use it 
I can see it at the DEVICE MANAGER
but cant have access via Administration Tools / Computer Management / Storage / Disk Manager to see whats wrong
When its plugged in my computer performance get slow 
Last time i connected it and double clicked on it it gave me an error window saying "F is not accessible. The parameter is incorrect!

Have all my music files over 300gb of DJ material and Really appreciated If you could give me and option or a solution

I use Windows 7 and own the WD My Book over 1,5 years

Thanx in advance


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 15, 2012)

You can try downloading this software and running it to see if there are errors on the drive.

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=111&sid=3&lang=en


----------



## Barrice (Feb 15, 2012)

Tried it.. It says passed but unfortunatelly i cant see any properties or sth cause is stucked when i presed properties!!


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Feb 15, 2012)

If you ever do get it working , remember its good to keep a backup of your backup drive


----------



## JHM (Feb 21, 2012)

bye


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe his harddrive is a external USB harddrive and resetting the bios wont help it,since he has so much dj stuff on his harddrive he should take it to a professional recovery service.


----------



## JHM (Feb 21, 2012)

bye


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 21, 2012)

JHM said:


> What you are suggesting costs over $2,000.00 -- What I suggested costs nothing. I would therefore reccommend that he try my idea first.



Your suggestion will not help in the slightest.

Best idea is to get another drive and use a Linux rescue CD like PartedMagic and transfer all his stuff over to the new drive. Linux operates differently and can access drives better than Windows can at times.


----------



## prithive (Mar 4, 2012)

One thing I realised that Western Digital is rubbish storage drives. I suggest u all to use Seagate , Bufallo and Hitachi. They can last very long and less problems. I think u should scan virus first using Avira or Kaspersky. It might cause this problem.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Mar 4, 2012)

prithive said:


> One thing I realised that Western Digital is rubbish storage drives. I suggest u all to use Seagate , Bufallo and Hitachi. They can last very long and less problems.



Wow I thought I am the only one with this kind of opinion 

Barrice how do you usually disconnect your HDD? Do you use SAFELY REMOVE HARDWARE option to remove it or do you just disconnect the HDD on force?


----------



## OxfordPCRepairs (Mar 4, 2012)

If you can remove the hardrive from the caddy and install it directly to the motherboard i assume it will be sata drive , and run it like a normal internal drive

The times i have seen the issue you are having its been an issue of the PSU for the external drive ,


----------

